# Kelp



## pibble_lover (Apr 23, 2012)

Who all feeds kelp? Do you like it's benefits? Also, how to you feed it on raw meats? Mine isn't sticking very well and I'm wasting a lot of it.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I supplement Kelp 3 days a week. Boxers are known for skin issues, digestive upsets and thyroid issues. Kelp helps with all of it  I feed it in a ground meal, that way there is no waste. You can also add it to a couple of raw eggs and beat together like an omelette.

It appropriate to feed on a regular basis or for specific purposes. Kelp is important for maintaining health and is an excellent revitalizer. It can also promote better digestion, healthy skin and coat, healing from injuries, higher resistance to infection, larger litters and easier birthing. Kelp is great for increasing appetite, resistance to parasites and is an excellent source of naturally chelated macro and micro minerals. It is essential for growing puppies, reproducing animals and for all other dogs.

Kelp has high fiber content and is important for the proper function of the thyroid gland. It is recognized for anti-tumor, anti-inflammatory, and anti-rheumatic properties and also for its ability to cleanse the digestive tract, and prevent the absorption of toxic metals.

It is also a valuable source of source of A, B-1, B-2, B-3, B-12, C, E, G, S, calcium, chlorine, copper, iodine, iron, lithium, magnesium, phosphorus, potassium, selenium, silicon, sulfur, zinc, chromium, cobalt, manganese, niacin, riboflavin, sodium, thiamine.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

You know, I actually have a jar full of powdered kelp that is about one year old (I bought it before I brought Mateo home as a pup, after reading about it's nutritional properties; just thought I would keep some on hand.)

However, I have sort of forgotten about it, until this thread. It has been kept in a dry, cool place in a glass jar. Hopefully, it's not too old to feed ...or is it?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> You know, I actually have a jar full of powdered kelp that is about one year old (I bought it before I brought Mateo home as a pup, after reading about it's nutritional properties; just thought I would keep some on hand.)
> 
> However, I have sort of forgotten about it, until this thread. It has been kept in a dry, cool place in a glass jar. Hopefully, it's not too old to feed ...or is it?


I think it's fine. Apparently you can only collect kelp every three years(?) so I would think it would have to keep for at least a year or two to keep from a shortage. 

Personally I'm doing the same thing with kelp three days a week and am using this one with garlic for bug repelling also. 
The Wholistic Pet


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

twoisplenty said:


> I supplement Kelp 3 days a week. Boxers are known for skin issues, digestive upsets and thyroid issues. Kelp helps with all of it  I feed it in a ground meal, that way there is no waste. You can also add it to a couple of raw eggs and beat together like an omelette.
> 
> It appropriate to feed on a regular basis or for specific purposes. Kelp is important for maintaining health and is an excellent revitalizer. It can also promote better digestion, healthy skin and coat, healing from injuries, higher resistance to infection, larger litters and easier birthing. Kelp is great for increasing appetite, resistance to parasites and is an excellent source of naturally chelated macro and micro minerals. It is essential for growing puppies, reproducing animals and for all other dogs.
> 
> ...


Wow this is more than I knew about kelp! It sounds like it is a better supplement that a vitamin! Thank you for providing this info!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone have recommendations on a brand? I like the part about increasing appetite! I would buy some just for that factor for Dobby.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

twoisplenty said:


> It is also a valuable source of source of A, B-1, B-2, B-3, B-12, C, E, G, S, calcium, chlorine, copper, iodine, iron, lithium, magnesium, phosphorus, potassium, selenium, silicon, sulfur, zinc, chromium, cobalt, manganese, niacin, riboflavin, sodium, thiamine.


Since this has calcium and phosphorus, etc, any "danger" of over supplementing what they already get in their raw food diet?


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I am ganna have to go in the health food store for the 1st time I think and see if they have any here local, I didn't know kelp was that good


----------



## pibble_lover (Apr 23, 2012)

I bought mine off ebay from skidog7. A friend recommended him.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i was feeding kelp to my kids. made the pug itchy.

now i take it LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been feeding kelp pretty much from day one when I started a raw diet..Could be why I don't have any baldness on my B.T's, not sure!

Here is what I use

 
http://www.bing.com/search?q=Ocean+Kelp+Forest&FORM=QSRE1
http://www.bing.com/search?q=Life+Line+Ocean+Kelp&FORM=QSRE3
http://www.bing.com/search?q=Kelp+Habitat&FORM=QSRE5


http://www.bing.com/search?q=Sea+Kelp+for+Dogs&FORM=QSRE4
http://www.bing.com/search?q=Giant+Kelp+Information&FORM=QSRE6






Amazon.com: Animal Essentials Organic *Ocean Kelp* for Dogs …


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

Echo gets kelp every day with her supplement. The Wholistic Pet Canine Complete one. I do it daily for it's combination of kelp, garlic, and pre- and probiotics. It's also got some flax seed and their Ester C supplement. It seemed perfect because it had the three things I really wanted and I don't mind the additional stuff to round it all out. I feel like it helps balance out Echo's diet since at the moment I'm really only able to feed meats from the grocery store and her diet is mostly beef heart, pork butt, and chicken back for meats. And beef, veal, pork, and chicken livers and veal kidneys for organs. I really like that it helps support immune and joint health, while also supporting her stomach and balancing where ever her diet is lacking for now. 

She also gets their brand of salmon oil since I very rarely get fish for her, and if so it's canned and also Braggs ACV. I just add it all to her bowl, add a bit of water to dilute the ACV some and she licks it all clean. Her coat looks fantastic, she's stopped eating grass (a habit she did with kibble too), and I haven't had to do anything for ticks/fleas! We live in the woods and I rarely find ticks on her and if so they don't stick to her! Now I just find them on me... yay... haha! 

Link to supplement if anyone is interested: 
Wholistic Canine Complete
I love their line of supplements! It seems that that have one for almost anything out there!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

EchoEcho said:


> Echo gets kelp every day with her supplement. The Wholistic Pet Canine Complete one. I do it daily for it's combination of kelp, garlic, and pre- and probiotics. It's also got some flax seed and their Ester C supplement. It seemed perfect because it had the three things I really wanted and I don't mind the additional stuff to round it all out. I feel like it helps balance out Echo's diet since at the moment I'm really only able to feed meats from the grocery store and her diet is mostly beef heart, pork butt, and chicken back for meats. And beef, veal, pork, and chicken livers and veal kidneys for organs. I really like that it helps support immune and joint health, while also supporting her stomach and balancing where ever her diet is lacking for now.
> 
> She also gets their brand of salmon oil since I very rarely get fish for her, and if so it's canned and also Braggs ACV. I just add it all to her bowl, add a bit of water to dilute the ACV some and she licks it all clean. Her coat looks fantastic, she's stopped eating grass (a habit she did with kibble too), and I haven't had to do anything for ticks/fleas! We live in the woods and I rarely find ticks on her and if so they don't stick to her! Now I just find them on me... yay... haha!
> 
> ...


I see the wholistic pet complete has kelp in it. Are you giving additional kelp besides that?


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

Nana52 said:


> I see the wholistic pet complete has kelp in it. Are you giving additional kelp besides that?


Nope just the kelp that's in it! Sorry for the confusion there!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

EchoEcho said:


> Nope just the kelp that's in it! Sorry for the confusion there!


No problem. I'm easily confused


----------



## erinwagner (Aug 30, 2010)

I get mine from B-Naturals.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

My dog is allergic to kelp...looks like something otherwise he could benefit from, too bad.


----------

